# Noob trapping/fur questions



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

If you are trapping some problem fox/raccoons that are getting your chickens would you dispatch them or try and relocate them?

If you dispatch them would you try and save the fur now or not worry about it?

I am helping a farmer with a fox and raccoon problem. They are getting some of his chickens and eggs. Not sure if I should dispatch and skin or relocate them. Any 2 cents would be appreciated.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

double check your game laws to see if it's legal to kill them this time of year, fur would be worth nothing at this time...........


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes it is not legal to take them outside of the season but he got nuisance permit(s) since they are taking his animals. I'm thinking relocate to a different area where I plan on trapping in the winter so no waste and I get to benefit once they are in season.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Roblor1985 said:


> Yes it is not legal to take them outside of the season but he got nuisance permit(s) since they are taking his animals. I'm thinking relocate to a different area where I plan on trapping in the winter so no waste and I get to benefit once they are in season.


 I would do some more research before you do anything in that state... I was born and raised there. "You" may need a Class A Nuisance Wildlife Control Permit, to get one you must pass a written examination and a test that's designed to fail. I have heard anyone who is in the field must be licenised personally. After all that you might not be able to relocate live animals without some other kind of license or permit. Let us know how you do. Good Luck


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

One more thing...if your going to shoot or euthanize them in a trap, better have your Hunter Safety Course completed and your Trapping License.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Check into what Eric says in post #4.

On some of my ADC jobs I sometimes have to sign a contract with the landowner to become his hired "agent". The--- I'm gonna just help the owner out--- doesn't fly here in CO..

Theres only a couple critters here that I can relocate without a permit.

All states have laws concerning their wildlife and the LE's expect all ADC Operators (everyone that attempts to take wildlife) to know and abide by them.

To answer your question--- I dispatch pretty much all nuisance animals on site---usually not in front of the client. If the hides on furbearers aren't prime it doesn't pay me in my time and fuel to relocate.

awprint:


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

I took the safety course when I was a kid. I have my hunting license, trapping license, and stamps current. When we talked to the DNR they told us to talk to the biologist to get a nuisance animal permit.

I'd rather not do anything to jeopardize my hunting/trapping privileges so I'll just explain to the land owner that I can't do anything until they are in season which is in November.

Thanks for the info/advice from everyone who responded.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's the best thing to do...wait untill trapping season, then you can keep the pelts and be legal to... I don't trust the Illinois Dept. of Conservation. 30 years ago, I asked one why they carry a sidearm? She said because "duck hunters have guns"...I said has a duck hunter ever shot at one of you? She didn't want to talk to me anymore.


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

If your legal, take them out. I wouldn't relocate as you could just be passing on the problem to someone else.


----------

